# Tips for Video on R5 for a novice?



## snappy604 (Nov 10, 2020)

got my small rig cage today and while I'm mainly a stills person, I'd like to learn a bit of videography for friend's bands (once covid lifts).

searched a bit, didn't see much other than someone asking about LUTs for video.

I briefly tried some 4k 30 and it stuttered a lot on my PC. I'm puzzled, while my PC is older, its nothing to sneeze at.. it was built a few years ago with gaming in mind and it has kept up... and I have modern o/s and drivers.. 

a quick process through Shotcut and export made it run smoother, but holy cow.. video is a new beast to me and the R5 has a nutty amount of options compared to my 80D.

I have tried watching videographers comments here and there and its well.. confusing to put it mildly. Any suggestions for a novice to shoot 4k.. and get decent results? frame rate, log?, ipb vs ALL-I? is shotcut ok to use? is it too limited? 


pretty much a novice here so anything appreciated.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 11, 2020)

Hey Snappy, Michael the Maven has a free R5 course (3 hours long) and it is very good. I am going through it now. He covers everything. The link is: https://www.michaelthemaven.com/?postID=5200&canon-r5-free-tutorial-by-michael-the-maven

I also noticed that he has a crash course that I haven't viewed yet: https://www.michaelthemaven.com/?postID=5199&canon-r5-r6-tutorial-crash-course-now-available This one is for purchase.

Let me know if this helps!

Scott


----------



## Joules (Nov 11, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> I briefly tried some 4k 30 and it stuttered a lot on my PC. I'm puzzled, while my PC is older, its nothing to sneeze at.. it was built a few years ago with gaming in mind and it has kept up... and I have modern o/s and drivers..


Be aware that there is currently no hardware support for 10-bit 4:2:2 hardware decoding, so that if that's what you filmed, you have to expect poor playback performance. Otherwise, maybe let us know what CPU and GPU you've got in your rig. Built for gamings can mean different things. Although I suppose with playback you were just referring to literal file playback, independent of any editing software.


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 11, 2020)

scottkinfw said:


> Hey Snappy, Michael the Maven has a free R5 course (3 hours long) and it is very good. I am going through it now. He covers everything. The link is: https://www.michaelthemaven.com/?postID=5200&canon-r5-free-tutorial-by-michael-the-maven
> 
> I also noticed that he has a crash course that I haven't viewed yet: https://www.michaelthemaven.com/?postID=5199&canon-r5-r6-tutorial-crash-course-now-available This one is for purchase.
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## snappy604 (Nov 11, 2020)

Joules said:


> Be aware that there is currently no hardware support for 10-bit 4:2:2 hardware decoding, so that if that's what you filmed, you have to expect poor playback performance. Otherwise, maybe let us know what CPU and GPU you've got in your rig. Built for gamings can mean different things. Although I suppose with playback you were just referring to literal file playback, independent of any editing software.



thank you, wouldn't have known that. To me it's mp4... my machine plays mp4 smoothly normally, but that makes sense. I used whatever was default and found it stuttered a lot, but that would explain things esp why it was smooth after passing and re-exporting it via shotcut.

system is AMD 8320 8 core processor 3.50 GHz.... 32 GB RAM, Nvidia 1060 with 6GB RAM, win 10 pro (1904)... SSD drive etc.. Older, but beefy. 

I do plan to build a new rig in the next year or so but I think you may have nailed the lack of hardware support for that codec. I probably did use that.. so having said that, what would a good starting point be? Starting to view some youtubes, but most seem to assume I know what I"m doing already  (I'll check out the other link)


----------

